# Hate introductions, so I won't bother.



## Felicks (Apr 15, 2005)

But, hello.
I have a brown cat.
Cheers 
Felicks


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome!

Ha, ha, person of few but specific words! Add a couple more: brown kitty's name, and he/she?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ha, ha....cute intro!! Now show us a pic of your brown cat!! Welcome!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi.


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Felicks (Apr 15, 2005)

Superkitties said:


> brown kitty's name, and he/she?


LOL

Meet brown kitty - better known as Bruno (M), hereabouts ... something of a Burmese/takeyourpickinese cross


----------



## Felicks (Apr 15, 2005)

Oops ... datsa BIG ***** !
**** !
Sorry to those who don't have automatic image resizing enabled.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You could help us out by resizing your pic to about 600 pixels wide before posting. Thanks.... :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Better yet, just upload them to the forum gallery; then they'll be properly sized for embedding in posts. :wink:


----------



## Felicks (Apr 15, 2005)

timskitties said:


> Better yet, just upload them to the forum gallery; then they'll be properly sized for embedding in posts. :wink:


Hmm ... just did.
Didn't seem to help a lot.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sure it did:










Click on the thumbnail to get the full-sized photo, then scroll down and copy the code in the UBBCode box, then paste in your post. 


```
[img]http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/4474HPIM0178-med.JPG[/img]
```


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi! Welcome! Tim, did Felicks ask for YOUR help? 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: lol, lol, lol, lol, lol, lol. Tim, I guess we are both jokers. :lol: LOL!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds like you're feeling a little better, catlover!! :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I know some members that often spew out unsolicitated "help." It's common around here.

Welcome to the forum! :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

At least it was helpful and factual help eh Tim :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

timskitties at your service!!









edit->this looks really dumb at the top of a new page. :roll: but, I can't delete it, so here it stays. :roll:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Felicks... thats one cute kitty... welcome!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Felicks! Your cat is beautiful.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Felicks, your cat is beautiful and fluffy


----------



## Felicks (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree.
And so does he !
But he's SOOOOH funny.
All the neighbours love him.

Sometimes, as I walk by their houses - I see him in their windows !
That's right - they feed him !
He has so many homes around here.
And he plays tricks on their cats ... hehe.

And he's a bugger for getting in their cars.
He jumps onto the back parcel shelf and jambs himself in the corner, so you can't get your hand behind him to yank him out.
Then when he thinks he's lost the battle, he runs forward to the front parcel shelf - so you have to get out, open the front door and repeat.
So one of our neighbours just takes him off in the car, if he's doing short trips !

The stories are legendary.


----------



## Felicks (Apr 15, 2005)

Hope that picture's the right size now.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Felicks and Bruno!! Loved your "non-intro!" :lol: And Bruno is a real looker!


----------

